# Playing Hooky on Monday



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Monday is beginning to look like a day to take off. Looks like it may be flat and very fishable for trout??????? Galveston area that is.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what it looks like to me. Might have to head down on Sunday to get some shark rods out.


:doowapsta


----------



## justin83 (Apr 26, 2010)

i will be doing the same as long as conditions hold. first real fishable day in the surf this year imagine a lot of people will have the same mind set


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... it is definitely a thought.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I have already turned a vacation day in and have the day off, I also cleared it with the wife. Wouldn't look good if she woke up thinking I was at work and the boat was gone.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

We will be in Gorda Sun-Monday. Hoping the weather will do what it says it will.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

HC I just talked with your boss and he mentioned that you must be at work on Monday.


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

My buddy and I have okays from our work bosses, our REAL bosses and have made all the plans so, sorry, expect Monday to be a blowout. :headknock


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be there as well. Speaking of where???? Surf side anyone??


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Monday*

Y'all send pics. I'll be at work??? The last time I was in Galveston, I didn't even get the kayak off the rack, it was too rough!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> HC I just talked with your boss and he mentioned that you must be at work on Monday.


Ha, I just turned in sick leave for a mental health day. Mind is just not right and the only remedy is a fishing rod in hand and feet in the sand.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

HC said:


> Ha, I just turned in sick leave for a mental health day. Mind is just not right and the only remedy is a fishing rod in hand and feet in the sand.


Stop posting stuff like this. I'm finding myself day dreaming instead of working. lol. Hope you catch some bigguns.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a weather day, I'm not coming in to work weather you like it or not.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going most likely if the weather holds. could be a crown down there. If I were ya
ll I'd fish right next to the pleasure peir. I hear they are catching the snot out of them around it..


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

anybody wanna join up at surfside? Ill be there hopefully at 7:00.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

FishBurd27 said:


> I'm going most likely if the weather holds. could be a crown down there. If I were ya
> ll I'd fish right next to the pleasure peir. I hear they are catching the snot out of them around it..


I wonder if they are dumping not eaten food over the side at night. HMMMMM????


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Looking solid. I'll be there.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm off on Monday and planning on fishing the west end. I usually start at Hershey Beach and move west depending on water clarity, action, and number of people swimming around me.

I'm in a black Chevy pu, ext cab 2 wheel drive.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to start just west of Jamaica. Cherokee with 2cool sticker on back.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm gonna go fish wolf island @ the mouth of the brazos river Monday as long as the weather holds looking very promising. I like it there cause u gotta have a boat to fish there. Gonna take Buzz with me he's leading the star tournament in the flounder category!


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Thought this was surf fishing forum


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats what we're talking about SM, surf fishing for trout.


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

Post some pics for us that aren't fortunate enough to be off of work. Good luck guys. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Man Im itching to get there tomorrow been working all weekend is bull***


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Luckily I am on **** work...so I plan on riding out to surfside after work today...and fish tomorrow also! Hopefully u will see a report from me!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Meant to type " shift " work.... Whoops!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Cant wait to get wet. Sasquatch in the surf! thought I would shout out this PSA 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeap, if a rod is in my hand and I am standing if the Gulf of Mexico, THAT'S SURF FISHING!!!!!!!! Don't matter if I am fishing for Reds, sharks, Specs, or hardheads.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Should be good. There was little weed today, lots of bait in the water and the green water was moving in closer. Weed is coming in now but I dont think it will be an issue tomorrow. Caught a trout earlier this morning before the weather turned bad so I know they are out there. Surfside/Slp im speaking of.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

WHAT said:


> Should be good. There was little weed today, lots of bait in the water and the green water was moving in closer. Weed is coming in now but I dont think it will be an issue tomorrow. Caught a trout earlier this morning before the weather turned bad so I know they are out there. Surfside/Slp im speaking of.


I saw you from the road on Follets Island on Sunday. I would have stopped by and said hi but I was on a road trip with the family :spineyes:.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Paid off. In the water by 6:00 am. Waves were way bigger than advertised at Jamaica Beach and if you don't like Croaker soaking, move along.

Like I said, waves were big. Had to jump waves all morning. At about 6:31 am the light switch turned ON!!!!! We had 2 dozen Croaker and at 6:31 it was fast an furious until 7:58 am. We landed, my son and I, 9 trout 17" to 23", one 24" red, and three 18-24" black tips. My son had never fished Croaker before so we lost several fish.

At 7:58 am we ran out of bait, and the bite stopped. Tried some arties, but no luck. 

First time every the kiddo landed more fish than I. 4 trout and 1 shark for me. The rest by the kiddo.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome HC! Chased them yesterday afternoon and received a pretty good beating for two hours. A storm front moved and it was over. Spoon feed two of them. The one I had was 22" and a male (largest male spec I have caught).


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Team Burns. All specs were female today but one. The lone male was about 18" the rest fat females. Most of them will be making the grease pop tonight.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sharkhunter said:


> I saw you from the road on Follets Island on Sunday. I would have stopped by and said hi but I was on a road trip with the family :spineyes:.


Cool, maybe next time.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterday had about 10 croakers left alive from Sunday morning. Water was nice and there was lots of bait in the water. Landed 2 nice specs, 2 pup sharks, 1 red and lost two other fish. Ran out of bait so I went back to shark fishing since I'm not much of a trout fisherman.










Turns out I'm not much of a shark fisherman either. hwell:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Yesterday had about 10 croakers left alive from Sunday morning. Water was nice and there was lots of bait in the water. Landed 2 nice specs, 2 pup sharks, 1 red and lost two other fish. Ran out of bait so I went back to shark fishing since I'm not much of a trout fisherman.
> 
> Turns out I'm not much of a shark fisherman either. hwell:
> 
> ...


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the entertainment and info guys.


----------

